# Bootsführerschein



## Hechthunter1000 (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute.
Ich würde gerne den Bootsführerschein machen und würde mich gerne hier drüber ein wenig informieren..
Ich würde gerne in Binnengewässer z.B. am Rhein oder aber auch an Seen etc.
Im Internet steht das Der Bootsführerschein Binnen und See vollkommen reicht.
Stimmt das, dass ich mit den beiden Scheinen Boote fahren darf egal wie groß und schnell die sind? Also das ich z.b. sogar Yachten fahren dürfte? 
Wie teuer wäre der Spaß ca. ? Wohne in Köln.


----------



## Ma°d River (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Hallo,
mit dem Sportbootführerschein binnen, darfst Du Sportboote
auch mit mehr als 15PS bis unter 15M Länge (ohne Ruder etc.)
fahren, also nicht egal wie lang - in Binnengewässern, aber so-
viel ich weiss nicht auf dem Bodensee.

Hier gibts bestimmt noch weitere Auskunft und auch hier:
http://www.sportbootfuehrerschein.de/

Mfg


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Jein...
Beim Binnen bist Du auf max. 15 m Länge begrenzt. Die max. Geschwindigkeit gibt Dir
- die Motorleistung
- der Rumpfaufbau/-länge
- das BSH vor...
Weiterhin ist der Binnenschein unterteilt in Motor und Segel. Die Motor-Praxis-Prüfung kannst Du durch die See-Praxisprüfung ersetzen, musst aber für Segel (falls gewünscht) eine Extra-Praxis-Prüfung ablegen.

Der See-Schein kennt zwar kein Limit an Größe, jedoch musst Du Dein Bötchen allein führen und fahren können - sollte das Ding eine Crew benötigen, darfst Du das Teil also nicht führen, da Du die Mannschaft nicht befehligen darfst. Dafür sind dann später andere Scheine da... Dito Bodensee; der ist warum auch immer raus aus der Regel (Bodenseepatent)

Kosten für beide Scheine (See und Binnen (Motor)) liegen je nach dem zwischen 400 und 1000 €... Angebotsvergleiche sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Der Rhein ist auch aus der 15PS Regelung ausgegrenzt - ergo nur 5PS ohne Lappen.....!


----------



## Franky (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Achso... Ähm... Bevor das zu Misstverständnissen kommt...
Bootsführerschein See hat nix mit (Binnen)seen zu tun....  Der ist notwendig, wenn Du auch Seeschifffahrtsstraßen und Küstennage Gewässer befahren willst. Obacht - manchmal beginnt die Seeschifffahrt lange vor der eigentlichen "See". In Bremen ist die Grenze bspw. mitten in der Stadt. Ich brauche also beide Scheine, um nicht umdrehen zu müssen.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Korrekt - wer sich nur auf Seen (nicht die See) und auf Flüssen auffhält dem reicht der Schein  " Binnen". "Binnen + See" ist dann der große Schein!  Und dennoch - auf dem Rhein gilt max 5PS ohne Schein!


----------



## Dakarangus (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Informiere dich auch mal bei der nächsten Volkshochschule. Die uni köln bietet den schein auch an.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Hallo.

 Vieles wurde ja schon richtig beantwortet.

Habe die beiden Scheine See+Binnen gerade am Wochenende zusammen gemacht.
Da ich beruflich sehr eingebunden bin, habe ich ein Wochenendseminar hier im Saarland gemacht. Natürlich eigenständige theoretische Vorbereitung vor diesem Wochenende:
Hatte Freitags 4 Stunden Seminar Binnen + 2 Stunden Fahrstunde
Samstags 4 Stunden Theorie See + 2 Stunden Fahrstunde
Sonntags morgens dann Theorie und Praxisprüfung

Zusammen mit den Büchern, Navigiermaterial, Prüfungsbögen und den Prüfungskosten hatte mich das so um die 450€ gekostet.
Allerdings könnten 4 Fahrstunden evtl zu wenig sein wenn man vorher noch nie Boot gefahren ist.
Falls du spezifische Fragen hast einfach melden.
Oder falls du evtl die Bücher, Bögen und Navigierbesteck für die Prüfung brauchst kannst du mir Bescheid geben. Würde meine zu fairen Preisen abgeben. Neuste Ausgaben in sehr gutem Zustand


----------



## schwedenklausi (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Schau mal hier :http://www.tim.sf-ub.de/www2/indexp.php?ITEM=trainer,LINK=index.php

schwedenklausi


----------



## Cocu (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Sehr hilfreich um kostenlos die Theorie zu pauken ist z.B. die folgende Seite! Ich hoffe der Link ist hier erlaubt. In den dortigen "Powerkursen" kann man alle Prüfungsfragen vorher üben und nach Kategorien lernen. Wenn man sich einigermaßen an den dort empfohlenen Zeitplan hält, hat man die Theorie schnell drauf. Es gibt das ganze auch kostenpflichtig direkt von Delius Klasing oder so als App.

Es ist wichtig, dass man sich schon vor einem eventuellen Kurs (z.B. einwöchig) ordentlich mit der Theorie auseinandergesetzt hat, denn in einer Woche alles lernen ist ein Full-Time-Job und kann aus meiner Sicht kaum von einem "Ausbilder" vermittelt werden, oder meine Bootsfahrschule war einfach nur so schlecht!!! ;-)

In unserem Kurs kamen alle, die vorher nicht schon die Theorie gelernt hatten, ordentlich ins Schwitzen und haben nicht nur täglich die 8 Stunden den Kurs absolviert sondern dann immer noch jeden Abend vier Stunden Theorie gelernt! 
Ich hingegen hatte vorher schon 2 Monate lang jeden Tag ne halbe Stunde investiert und den Powerkurs ganz in Ruhe absolviert, und hatte dann auch in der Kurswoche schöne ruhige Abende. ;-)


----------



## captain-sparrow (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Hallo, 

hier noch eine Seite mit allen möglichen Fragen und Antworten zum Führerschein.

http://www.greubel.de/faq.html

Gerade in Bezug Bodensee gibt es auch hier die passende Antwort (z.B.  der Führerschein kann als Gastpatent einmal im Jahr angemeldet werden, .....)



Gruß
Axel


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Super vielen dank für die schnellen antworten hat mir wirklich weiter geholfen  
Wie lange braucht man denn ungefähr wenn man sich zeit lässt mit den scheinen ?!
Der Bootsführerschein binnen ist mir jetzt klar aber was mich jetzt durcheinander gebracht hat war jetzt der bootsführerschein see ..
Ist das jetzt für seen gemeint oder für die see ?! 
Welchen bbrauche ich dann um wirklich auf dem meer zu fshren ohne Einschränkungen? !


----------



## allegoric (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Gelernt habe ich Binnen und See mit der Software: https://www.boatdriver.de , die ist echt spitze. Damals gab es noch ein Angebot samt 1 Tag vor Ort Unterricht und praktisches Fahren + die Prüfung habe ich insgesamt mit allem drum und dran ~220€ (inkl. 70€ Prüfungsgebühr) für den Seeschein bezahlt. Beim Binnenschein, den ich jetzt erst ablegte, habe ich mir nur die Software gekauft für ~ 40€ zusammen mit einem Kollegen geteilt (also 20€) und mich nur für die Prüfung bei einem lokalen Kurs angemeldet + 70€ + 15 € Anmeldegebühr. So war ich mit etwas über 105€ für den Binnenschein dabei.

Was ich mir zusätzlich gönnte zu den 350€ Gesamtkosten war 2 Stunden auf der Saale um die Manöver noch einmal zu üben. Aber das kam was um die 40€...also vertretbar und naja, wenn man ein Boot leiht und man bis dato keins hatte, kostet das nun mal was und Spaß hats auch so gemacht.

Ich für meinen Teil würde mich nicht wochenendlang irgendwo in den Muff setzen und mich vollsülzen lassen. Da hau ich abends für 2h den Rechner an und lerne das effektiv.

EDIT: Zur letzten Frage wie lange man braucht. Ich würde mir pro Prüfung einen Monat mindestens Zeit gönnen, wenn man es gemütlich angehen will. Der Stoff ist nicht sooo schwierig, aber man braucht viele Wiederholungen, weil die Fragen sehr ähnlich sind und man sich schnell "verklickt" bzw. den Haken setzt. Es wird stets empfohlen den Seeschein zuerst zu machen, damit man nicht zwei praktische Prüfungen ablegen muss. Es gibt beim Seeschein mehr Manöver. Wenn man diesen zuerst ablegt, entfällt die praktische Prüfung beim Binnenschein, darum war es für mich möglich für nur 105€ inkl. Prüfungsgebühr den Binnenschein zu machen. Boot fahren einmal gelernt, ist das wie Fahrradfahren....das verlernt man nicht.


----------



## Ma°d River (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*



Hechthunter1000 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt für seen gemeint oder für die see ?!
> Welchen bbrauche ich dann um wirklich auf dem meer zu fshren ohne Einschränkungen? !



Um auf dem Meer zu fahren brauchst Du den Sportbootführerschein See - für das Meer gibt es aber auch
weitere Scheine - ich denke die willst/brauchst Du nicht.
Für Binnengewässer, Seen reicht der Binnenschein.
Beide Scheine zusammen zu machen ist aber kaum teurer als
einzeln, da nur jeweils eine Prüfung gemacht wird.

#h


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Dankeee  :vik:


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*



schwedenklausi schrieb:


> Schau mal hier :http://www.tim.sf-ub.de/www2/indexp.php?ITEM=trainer,LINK=index.php
> 
> schwedenklausi




Klasse Seite zum üben, damit habe ich auch gepaukt!

Und bitte die Finger weg von bootsführerschein(minus)rlp (-nrw) usw..
Über die habe ich meinen "Lehrgang" gebucht und eigentlich viel Geld für nichts bezahlt.
Im Endeffekt ist eine "richtige" Bootsfahrschule um Längen besser und nur minimal teurer.


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Ach gut zu wissen wollte eigentlich fragen wie es aussieht und was für Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt :S ...
Ist ein Online Kurs zu empfehlen oder lieber zur Bootsschule?
Wenn jemand gute Erfahrung mit dem Onlinekurs gemacht habe wäre ich auch über Seiten Empfehlungen sehr dankbar 
Komme aus der Nähe von Köln falls das was bringt


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Du kannst online sehr gut üben, die Praxis und das zusätzliche gemeinschaftliche Lernen in einer Bootsfahrschule ist aber (meiner Meinung nach) durch nichts zu ersetzen.

Ich habe oben ja schon geschrieben wie ich meinen Bfs Binnen gemacht habe... Ich will öffentlich nicht näher ins Deteil gehen, aber es wahr jenseits von Gut und Böse
Ein Bekannter hat mittlerweile eine eigene Bootsfahrschule und führt die Schulungsabende im Clubheim durch.
Dadurch habe ich dann mitbekommen wie gut die Ausbildung ist wenn man ein paar Euro mehr inverstiert (die Leute werden trotzdem animiert zu Hause zu üben) und das dort viel mehr Wissen vermittelt wird.


----------



## Franky (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Ich kann Jens da nur zustimmen - eine vernünftige "Ausbildung" ist durch keine Onlineseite zu ersetzen, maximal gut zur Unterstützung und Selbstkontrolle.
Über die VHS kommt man in der Regel an sehr gute Lehrgänge heran. Die haben ein großes Interesse daran, dass die Kunden zufrieden sind. So ist die Chance, da auf Vollpfosten zu treffen, eher gering.
Die Region Köln ist ja durchaus nicht klein und wird sicherlich auch ein entsprechendes Angebot haben...


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Ich habs bei uns im Bootsclub gemacht und es war super! Du kannst alles nachfragen was du nicht verstehst und bekommst auch viele Tipps aus der Praxis. Die bekomme ich online nicht. Ich würde es immer empfehlen einen vernünftigen Kurs zu machen. Was nicht heißt, dass man es in nem WE-Crashkurs nicht auch schafft. Aber Wissen ist nicht immer Wissen!
Die Fragen hab ich auch mit einer App gelernt, ist einfach stressfreier wie mit den Papierbögen!

Ich hab für den Binnenschein 1 Monat gebraucht, 2 mal die Woche Unterricht und bin glaub 3 oder 4 mal gefahren vor der Prüfung.
Den See hätte ich gleich mitmachen können, dann hätte ich nochmal 4 Wochen früher anfangen müssen. Dafür wars leider schon zu spät! ;-)


----------



## allegoric (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Eines muss ich den Vorrednern zustimmen, die Praxis sollte ordentlich angelernt werden. Für die Theorie reicht meiner Meinung nach die Schnellbesohlung.


----------



## mexwell (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Ich habe meine Scheine bei Reinhard Ludwig in Ratingen gemacht und kann ihn nur wärmstens empfehlen! http://www.bootstrainer.de/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Wie lang und wie schnell dürfen die Boote denn sein mit dem SBF Binnen + See??


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*



> Wie lang und wie schnell dürfen die Boote denn sein mit dem SBF Binnen + See??



Vielleicht liest du auch mal die Beiträge in deinem Thread!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4369725&postcount=2

Jürgen


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Hm ja gut aber da steht doch nur was von dem SBF Binnen :O wollte ja auch wegen dem SBF See die Beschränkungen wissen :S falls es welche gibt


----------



## Franky (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*



Franky schrieb:


> Jein...
> [..]
> Der See-Schein kennt zwar kein Limit an Größe, jedoch musst Du Dein Bötchen allein führen und fahren können - sollte das Ding eine Crew benötigen, darfst Du das Teil also nicht führen, da Du die Mannschaft nicht befehligen darfst. Dafür sind dann später andere Scheine da...



Auch das steht dort....


----------



## Hechthunter1000 (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bootsführerschein*

Tatsächlich  Sorry hätte vielleicht doch nochmal lesen sollen.. Danke #q


----------

